# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery > سوال: مشکل در برداشتن اسم طراح قالب

## mostafa_14

این کد های زیر مربوط به index.html می باشد:

  <*div* *class=**"crl"*>طراحی توسط <*a* *class=**"kcr_n"* *href=**"http://kalhors.ir"*>کلهرa>div>  <*script* *src=**"http://blog.okcs.com/wp-content/themes/OfoghBlog/js/other.js"*>script>  و کدهای زیر مربوط به فایل other.js   می باشد:


  $(*function*() {
    $(*"img"*).addClass(*"img-responsive"*), $(_window_).width() < 767 && $(*"ul"*).find(*"**li**:has(ul)"*).*children*(*"a"*).removeAttr(*"href"*), $(*"#menu* *li a**"*).each(*function*() {
        $(*this*).*parent*(*"li"*).*children*(*"ul"*).size() > 0 && $(*this*).append(*''*)
    }), $(*"#menu >* *li**"*).has(*"ul"*).*click*(*function*() {
        $(*this*).*children*(*"ul"*).addClass(*"show-inner-ul"*), $(*"#back"*).*slideDown*(200)
    }), $(*"#back"*).click(*function*() {
        $(*"#menu >* *li** >* *ul**"*).removeClass(*"show-inner-ul"*), $(*this*).*slideUp*(200)
    }), $(*"#overlay"*).click(*function*() {
        $(*"#bg-menu"*).removeClass(*"show-menu"*), $(*this*).*fadeOut*(), $(*"body"*).removeClass(*"overflow-hidden"*)
    }), $(*"#show-category"*).click(*function*() {
        $(*"#bg-menu"*).addClass(*"show-menu"*), $(*"#overlay"*).*fadeIn*(), $(*"body"*).addClass(*"overflow-hidden"*)
    }),

        $( *".**aiowps-captcha**,.**aiowps-captcha-equation**"* ).insertBefore( *".form-submit2"* );

    $(*".**top-slick-body**"*).slick({
*slidesToScroll*: 1,
*slidesToShow*: 4,
*padding*: 10,
*arrows*: !0,
*autoplay*: !0,
*rtl*: !0,
*responsive*: [{
*breakpoint*: 1024,
*settings*: {
*slidesToShow*: 3
            }
        }, {
*breakpoint*: 850,
*settings*: {
*arrows*: !1,
*slidesToShow*: 3
            }
        }, {
*breakpoint*: 600,
*settings*: {
*slidesToShow*: 2,
*arrows*: !1
            }
        }, {
*breakpoint*: 480,
*settings*: {
*slidesToShow*: 1,
*arrows*: !1
            }
        }]
    }), _eval_(*function*(e, n, i, s, o, r) {
*if* (o = *function*(e) {
*return* e.toString(36)
        }, !*""*.replace(/^/, _String_)) {
*for* (; i--;) r[i.toString(13)] = s[i] || i.toString(13);
            s = [*function*(e) {
*return* r[e]
            }], o = *function*() {
*return* *"**\\**w+"
*}, i = 1
        }
*for* (; i--;) s[i] && (e = e.replace(*new* _RegExp_(*"**\\**b"* + o(i) + *"**\\**b"*, *"g"*), s[i]));
*return* e
    }(*"0 6=$('.2').7('8');0 5=$('.2').c();3(6!='9://b.a'){$('4').1()}3(5!='Ú©Ù„Ù‡Ø±'){$('4')  .1()}"*, 0, 13, *"var|remove|kcr_n|if|body|name_page|url_page|attr|  href|http|ir|kalhors|html"*.split(*"|"*), 0, {}))
}

خط اول در بالا ذکر شده است را \اک می کنم اصلا سایت بالا نمی آید در قسمت index.html

  ممنون میشم راهنمایی فرمایید.
  با تشکر

----------


## mostafa_14

کسی میتونه راهنماییم کنه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## plague

خط ول اینه

$(*function*() {


اگه این رو برداری طبیعتا  اررور بوجود میاد چون خطوط بعدی بهش وابسته هستن

----------

